# About to start 2nd IVF after chemical pregnancy on 1st IVF



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi ladies

Well here I am again, 3 months on from my 1st IVF treatment!  I didn't think I would be ready but I feel determined to get that bfp & for it to stick around this time!!  I had the huge disappointment of a chemical pregnancy in June, totally devastating at the time but I feel more positive this time that I at least achieved a BFP even it was only for 5 days!

I start d/r next week 14th Sept and the worry that I will be let down again is starting to creep up.  I'm not planning to do anything different on this cycle apart from keeping stress levels down as much as poss and we are not telling anyone about this cycle.  Quite a few family & friends knew last time and it was horrendous having to tell them all what had happened.    

I think what I really want to hear is some 2nd attempt success stories or success after a chemical pregnancy to keep my PMA going!!

Cheers girls

Jo xxxx


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi jo, not been through this but just wanted to say best of luck for this go. so sorry to hear what happened last time. 

stay positive. fingers crossed for u x x


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi I had chemical pegnancy with ivf then a hcg of 154 on cycle 2 but sadly no hb at scan about to do FET and feeling less stressed and surprisingly more positive as I know my uterus works just embryo not good. Just think your uterus works just embryo didnt stick around I hink all positives sre positive and a step nearer. Good luck with it all and it is less stressful not telling everyone!!!


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jenluke - thank you for PMA!! xx

Katie76 - good luck for your FET & your right, something did work to get those BFP's so something must be working!!

Jo xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Jo, I did our 1st ivf last march got    and was pg for 10w 6 days!! then did FET in Nov last year as w e had 3 frosties, that just didi nt work!!. We have had 9 months off now and have to start from 1st base and see the consultant on 13 oct so hoping to do tx before xmas, i know how hard it is darling and Dh just dont understand sometimes, so FFreinds helped me immensly last time. We are all in the same boat honey and have to support each other whether the outcome is good or bad!! Baby dust to you and everybody on this thread xxxxxx


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi

I had a chemical pregnancy on my first IVF too. Just about to fly out to Spain for second IVF so I'll let you know if it works out in about..er...3 weeks! x


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Jo
I'm going to be starting my 2nd IVF next month after my 1st ended with a chemical pg. Been taking vitamins for a couple of months to see if that will help. Just trying things that i didnt do before. Wishing you all the best and hopefully things will be different this time around for bith of us xxx


----------



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Jo1980, I'm pretty much in the same situation as you. I had a chemical pregnancy on my 1st IVF and I'm just on my 2nd cycle after FET didn't work. I posted to get some positive stories - see this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264421.0

Wishing you lots of luck with this go. I think the key to this treatment is persistence. xXx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies

I am really sorry to hear of your chemical pregnancies.  It must be so tough and I wish you all the best for your future treatments.  

Did you have any signs of a chemical pregnancy at the time?

xx


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

So looks like there's a few of us on our 2nd attempt after a chemical pregnancy.  at least we know we can get pregnant, this is a big positive for me o hold on to, makes doing it again worth while!!

I did my 1st injection this morning, looking forward to the side effects kicking in a few days, NOT LOL!!

Thanks for the link with the positive stories, so good to know that it can happen!!!

Jo xx
p.s don't think there are symptoms for a chem pregnancy??  Obviously find out when HCG are dropping or period starts very soon after BFP.


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

Just an update to this. I did my second IVF and am presently 5 weeks pregnant! Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Coley

Congratulations and hopefully a positive sign for us all.  Did they change anything around for your second go?

xx


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi. The differences were that this second ivf was donor egg and in Spain. So more chilled.


----------



## peaches123 (Jun 29, 2011)

hi hun im exactly the same had ivf that ended in chemical in june i satrted d/r last fri so we near enough same time ,,,ill keep my fingers crossed for you i feel really positive this time . tx still same for me no changes aswell just hoping and praying for the best result..


good luck everyone!!


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks guys

I might be in for ET tomorrow or Sunday if my embies get to blast.  Feeling postive either way   

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies

Coley:  Hope you are still chilled and that all is going well.

Peaches:  Hope that all is well and that this is indeed your time.  I don't d/r and am hoping for transfer mid Nov.  Maybe at roughly the same time as you?  Fingers crossed for us all.

Jo1980:  How did et go?  Are you now PUPO?

xx


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

Good luck with the d/r peaches  

Sugarpie I had 2 8 cell embies transferred on Friday, didn't have enough to go to blast but I'm happy with my 8 cells!!  My OTD is halloween!! Such a long time to wait.  

Fingers crossed &     to all of us

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Jo

Congrats on being PUPO!!  Woo hoo!!  Everything crossed for you.  Roll on 31st.  I have my review meeting then as well so desperate for it to arrive asap!!

xx


----------

